# New Equipment I Bought Yesterday



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

75gallon tank with 30gallon sump. Its not hooked up yet, but Im looking forward to doing that this week!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ummm., you realize that that is a sw set up right?, 

gonna have to clean the crap out of it , but its a nice rig, good to see you got a bigger tank though did you get it for close to your desired $150?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

it hasnt been used for 6 months. we hosed it out in the yard for a while yesterday. I ended up getting the 75, the 30 sump and buddy threw in a 20 that was just sitting around doing nothing. Plus the stand and a big box full of toys for the tank too.

I did pretty good


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

does te sump have the return pump with it, and is the 75 drilled or have a hang on overflowbox.?


but yeah it looks good , a sump is your friend


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

It came from the factory with holes drilled. I may need some help figuring how it all connects seeing as I know nothing about it.

I suppose google has some diagrams I could use. Will take some pics once I have it all running


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if oyu need a hand lemme know , and your lucky it is drilled was less complex


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you, I will


----------

